# Advice please



## Eye candy (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi everyone,

my name is Carrie and I am looking at starting

a Mobile coffee van Business I seen a company

called coffeelatino that does packages with

a piaggio ape van all kitted out and ready to work.

Plus they do a course where they teach you the in

and outs of making great coffee ect.

Have any body gone with these guys and is it a

good deal as I've searched and there are a few

different company's doing this any advice help would

would be much appreciated..Also how do you guys and girls

go about getting a pitch train station, town centre parks

ect, Thanks for your time and advice..

regards

Carrie ..


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Do you have no experience in coffee? Just wondering what makes you want to do this...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Carrie

Which area are you based in?

Training is a vital part of the planning and pre-starting process.

I can point you in the direction of people local to you who will be able to guide you through the process.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Carrie, thanks for the enquiry - I hope the quote I sent you ticks all your boxes! If you have any questions at all, please don't hesitate to ask! Andy


----------



## Eye candy (Jun 17, 2016)

Eye candy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> my name is Carrie and I am looking at starting
> 
> ...


Hi zero experience but fast learner

and willing to learn..


----------



## Eye candy (Jun 17, 2016)

coffeebean said:


> Hi Carrie, thanks for the enquiry - I hope the quote I sent you ticks all your boxes! If you have any questions at all, please don't hesitate to ask! Andy


Hi Andy sent you a email

regards Carrie..


----------



## clairiefairy (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi Carrie - just wondering if you got much further with this? I'm in a similar position, but not keen to go with a franchise.


----------

